# Teeth falling out !!



## Zoes mom (Jan 22, 2005)

Ok, I'm a little nervous can someone tell me at what age do our babies start to loose they're teeth ? And also when they do should more than one be coming out at a time, last night one of Zoe's teeth came out and today I found two more on the floor.







Is this normal ?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Zoes mom_@May 27 2005, 05:38 PM
> *Ok, I'm a little nervous can someone tell me at what age do out babies start to loose they're teeth ?  And also when they do should more than one be coming out at a time, last night one of Zoe's teeth came out and today I found two more on the floor.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Hi, how old is she?


----------



## Zoes mom (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+May 27 2005, 04:39 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, how old is she?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=66186
[/B][/QUOTE]She's 5 mos.


----------



## Jolie (May 16, 2005)

Jojo started losing her teeth at 5.5 months and just lost her last moler on the day she turned 7 months. Sounds normal.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

This seems normal to me. You should be glad they are coming out by themselves. Sometimes they stay in and have to be pulled.


----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

that's such a coincidence. l.e. lost one of her teeth last night too. it was the first one i've found and i was so excited to find it. i'm so wrapped around her paw that i saved the tooth and gave her a little treat too! ever since last night i've been following her around looking for more teeth to fall out. she's 5 months and hopefully she will lose them all by the time she goes in for her hernia, spay, and chip. i would love to not have to worry about her getting her teeth pulled too.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

lucy started losing teeth at about 4 months. shes almost 8 months now and pretty much done with losing them.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

You're very lucky that they are falling out on their own! My Peanut had 11 puppy teeth pulled







My vet suggested those rope toys to help get their teeth loose (Peanut wouldn't chew on his..he's such a pain in the butt







)


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

I've started to see the gaps in Izzy's mouth! She's 5 months old. Tonight I saw she had a loose tooth, it's just hanging in there. It's so cute. Izzy has so many chew toys that she's always mouthing so she's probably pulling them herself.


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

Sis had 4 baby teeth left and she lost one of those yesterday, so we'll only have to have those last 3 pulled along with Spay, hernia repair, tear duct flush and microchip....ouch....poor little mite......


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

aw, sisse's in for a big day.. tuesday, right? i'll be thinking of her


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy_@May 29 2005, 09:45 PM
> *aw, sisse's in for a big day.. tuesday, right? i'll be thinking of her
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Yes, thanks for asking!! She just had her "last supper"....I made her ground chicken and brown rice with green beans!! I'm a nervous wreck...


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sisses Momma+May 30 2005, 08:42 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, thanks for asking!! She just had her "last supper"....I made her ground chicken and brown rice with green beans!! I'm a nervous wreck...








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=67020
[/B][/QUOTE]


Good luck!!!!







Big hugs to you and Sis!!!!!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Good luck Sisse!!!!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

With my first maltese no one told me her teeth would fall out. At that time the WWW just started so there were no nice websites like this one.

I went out of my mind... I thought oh my gosh what happened to her and rushed missy to the vet. I thought she walked in to a wall or somthing horible.

Even to this day I laugh about it. 

Your puppy is fine, just provide a lot of chewing toys... it will help the teeth come out on there own


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut_@May 28 2005, 12:30 AM
> *You're very lucky that they are falling out on their own!  My Peanut had 11 puppy teeth pulled
> 
> 
> ...


DITTO. Kodie had to have 7 teeth pulled out when he was neutered. I only found 1 tooth on the floor... i guess kodie swallowed the rest of them. I kept it though!







And a lock of kodie's baby fur!







I hope to make a baby book one of these days when I have a free moment.


----------

